# Brown dirty debris on bottom of tank, hurting Dwarf HC



## three105 (Nov 15, 2007)

Brown debris in tank covers plants and seems to make them rot... I just moved my 72 but magnum 350 was cycled the Dwarf HC is growing somewhat but I think the debris on bottom of tank is kind of rotting the plants or hurting them a little bit... what kind of fish or animal for tank will take care of this... I plan to put 4 angels and some rummy nose in there with some of the smaller cory cat fish 

http://www.aquamojo.com/catfish/Cory Sterbaib 5b.jpg

these ones...

I have oto's, amanos and cherry and crystals... only a few... they could clean the tank until I put the angels in... well the angel's will be babies so I guess I could leave the shrimp in there for a lil... anyways... I've been siphoning but some help from a fish or shrimp would be good... will any of these guy's touch the brownish debris...? looks like loose dirt just lighty misted onto the bottom of my tank not a lot cause I siphoned a lot out but there is some and I'm pretty sure it's kind of hurting stuff... I dunno if it looks like actual brown algae... more of a debris...


----------



## three105 (Nov 15, 2007)

no answers?


----------



## alan j t (Feb 13, 2008)

add a power head to stir up all that crap so the filter can catch it. corys would help a little to stir it up a little.or some more manuel labor,syphon it and keep on it


----------



## dindin (Mar 4, 2009)

Three, I think I've had the same problem before. I didn't move, but I changed out the substrate. I, too thought at first it was an algae, and the plants seemed to suffer. Water changes only stirred it up, and cories, otos and others did not help. Finally I added a second stronger filter and turned them both up full force. This cleared it up.

My water changes are never over 20 percent, maybe bigger ones would've helped.


----------



## DorianBrytestar (May 26, 2009)

I guess first step is to find out what the debris actually are. Do you have dirt in your tank? Is it part of the substrate? Can you squish the brown stuff? When you gravel siphon, does that pull some out?


----------



## mdfa.ca (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh Gosh, I think I have the same problem, only my substrate is white pool filter sand so it looks really dirty and ugly. I too cannot get rid of it! The stuff clings to the substrate and actually clumps it (like cat litter), so when you syphon, it pulls it up part way and then the stuff falls back!

No algae eaters have touched it so far. 

I have DIY CO2 running regularly and a good filter. I'll get a photo of it when I get home and post it here. Strangely enough, I have no such problem in the other tank which is set up exactly the same with same substrate.

three105 - did you by any chance have a problem with Blue Green Algae in that tank at some point? My problems seemed to have started when I had a serious run in with the stuff but I don't know whether it was just coincidence or not.


----------



## ShrimpMan (Apr 7, 2009)

It can be fungal or bacterial also.

if it seems to "grow" instead of just accumulate it is defenetely some fungal bacterial or even algae... not all algae are the same, and algae eaters only eat certain types of algae.

But I really thing it is Brown algae (diatoms). pics would help. sometimes the conditions are so good for the algae that even the algae eaters can't catch up.

take a look at these and see if it looks like that.
theaquariumwiki.com
theplantedtank.co.uk


----------



## three105 (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## mdfa.ca (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah, that does look similar to what I have, though it's hard to tell with dark pebbles. I'll get a good pic of mine tonight and post it.


----------



## three105 (Nov 15, 2007)

ya i'll get some better pics tonight... stupid iphone


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I have the same, I thought it was just left over food. But, it doesn't really go away. I can't easily gravel vaccum it because my HC is in sand so it will pull up easily. I would like to know more about how to solve this too. My HC stopped spreading, I assumed other things but this may be the cause.



Edit...Does it look like this?


----------



## mdfa.ca (Apr 27, 2009)

Allright, I snapped some pictures last night. Here are a couple of photos from my "dirty" tank:
First the substrate, which is supposed to be white pool filter sand:








And here is a stone that should just be grey with white spots:









Just to show you the difference, here is the photo of the same substrate in my other, "clean" tank:










That's what it should look like... Hmmm, far cry.

I just thought of something looking at these pictures...:icon_idea If you look at the second photo with the stone, on the right of the stone the substrate is a lot cleaner, and that's the part that is shaded by a piece of slate and the driftwood...

Hmmm, maybe the lights have something to do with this? You see, all my other tanks have fluorescent lights, as in, just straight "real" fluorescent lights. This is the only tank that has those *compact fluorescent lights* that fit into regular incandescent fixtures!!!

So, my question to you, Three is: what kind of lights to you have in that tank?

Margaret.


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

i had stuff like that till i took the large rocks out my tank and cleaned it up real good.


----------



## mdfa.ca (Apr 27, 2009)

I have done that a number of times. Scrubbed the rocks, the driftwood and even literally tore down the whole tank, removed the old plants, scrubbed all the walls and then scrubbed the sand by rubbing it between my hands (great exfoliator btw!!!) until they almost bled and then rising the hell out of it.

It's back less than 2 weeks later.


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

yeah i ended up keeping the rocks out, changing the substrate.

I will know by sat evening if its the rocks or some thing else since i put them in a different tank and i have haven't seen it in almost 2 weeks


----------



## mdfa.ca (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm starting to consider that. As in, start the whole tank over. Not a good solution, but at least it's something. I'm tired of this thing looking so dirty.


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

try removing the rock for a few weeks first and see if that does anything and 50% water change with a good gravel vac.


----------



## mdfa.ca (Apr 27, 2009)

I shall do that...


----------



## three105 (Nov 15, 2007)

I think mine is just debris from my used flourite... the tank was dirty before I leaved and when I refilled it and set it up I think the debris got stirred around from in the flourite and landed on stuff like the hc... then... I dunno caused the HC to rot at the bottom... but it looks like it's growing better above it and starting fresh... maybe the old hc died and new hc is established? 

Java fern got some on it and it kind of decayed but for the most part it's doing well.


----------



## mdfa.ca (Apr 27, 2009)

I sat down in front of the tank last night and just observed and pondered it for a while... I think I know the answer. The dark stuff is, I believe, Black Brush Algae, or BBA. The reason it forms? Well, it's water current, I believe, and not the type or amount of light I have. This filter has always been very slow with low output. As I watched the tank I realized there are two distinct areas; one of cleaner sand and one of really dirty and BBA infested. The clean areas are directly under the filter and where the current from the filter reaches and also around the CO2 air stone, where the CO2 emission would stir the water more. The "dirty" areas are where the water is dead. Uneaten food and refuse collect there and the algae can grow undisturbed by moving water. 

Solution: I have a teeny tiny table fountain water pump (smaller than a golf ball) that I will position in the tank where it will push water over the dead area and tie in with the "natural current". But first I have to clean up that area and remove as much of the BBA as I can. Which is why I didn't do it last night - it was too late when I realized what was going on. 

Hopefully I should see a difference in a week. Will keep you guys posted.

Margaret.


----------



## mdfa.ca (Apr 27, 2009)

The tank has been cleaned and powerhead installed on Thursday night. By last night (3 days later), the sand was clean and no new "gunk" was visible. There is some debris in some parts of the tank, but they are just usual stuff - fish and shrimp poop. There is none of that dirty, black stuff. Everyone seems to be happy even though they have been left for the whole long weekend on the weekend food. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this will fix the problem.


----------



## mdfa.ca (Apr 27, 2009)

I believe the small pump has solved the problem. Two weeks later with the current going through the affected area and the sand remains clean. Not only that, but all the residents are extremely happy - very active, bright colors and always hungry! I will post a pic later this weekend.

margaret.


----------

